# Is this going to be a snowy year or not.



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

Well guys is this going to be a good snow year or not. I just bought a new plow and hope to put it to work.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Well, I was talking with one of the meteorologists and he said that he expects the first snow fall late october/early november, and expects it to be a forward heavy winter, which means like last year, the first half of the winter was very snowy. So I'm hoping that we get some major snows.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Only God really knows that. I hope so though. Bills need to be paid.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Seeing as you posted in the picture thread, do you have a pic of your new plow??


----------



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes there is a pic of it listed under (using a 1500 for snow plowing)


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

It snows every year.xysport







Look at the equipment we can rent and leave on in the customers lot.
Nice pic


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Bajak;796522 said:


> It snows every year.xysport
> View attachment 57803
> 
> Look at the equipment we can rent and leave on in the customers lot.
> Nice pic


You think they would realize if it was only snowing in there lot every other day?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bajak;796522 said:


> It snows every year.xysport
> View attachment 57803
> 
> Look at the equipment we can rent and leave on in the customers lot.
> Nice pic


I want a couple of those.
Drop a Pisten Bully off while your at it.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Mark13;796538 said:


> I want a couple of those.
> Drop a Pisten Bully off while your at it.


Heck yeah...............


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I've always wanted to see if I could roll one of those. :redbounce


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

STREETGLIDE;796454 said:


> Well guys is this going to be a good snow year or not. I just bought a new plow and hope to put it to work.


You bought a new plow ,that tells me it won't snow now by you!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's pretty much the law GV.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

By March of 2010 you will know if we get snow this year......


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I hope we get quite a bit of snow, but not so much that it kills alot of deer.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Mid-West can expect 3" every three days. That is what I read in the Farmer's Almanac. I'm sure I saw it there.


----------



## plowboss (Oct 29, 2002)

*we'll let you know*

we'll tell you how heavy the winter was in april.....happy plowing


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hydro...is correct!


----------

